# wheel bearing nut



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

i are confused, (lol) "fully seat wheel bearing parts by continuously rotating drum and tighten nut to 10-16 lb,ft, torque....... (cool)...back off till finger free......tighten nut to 20-25 lb, in. torque"
They mean inch pounds on the 20-25 right?
I dont have an inch/lb wrench..........
what to do?
A tad past finger tight and cotter pin it?
thanks as always


----------



## 6tee7 (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm installing discs on a 67 with a kit from Inline Tube, their instructions say "Install the rotor onto the spindle followed by the outer bearing,the keyed washer and the spindle nut. Tighten the spindle nut to the specified torque or 12 lb. ft. and insert the cotter pin.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

20 to 25 in/lbs is about 2 ft/lbs. You want it to roll fairly easy, but you don't want any in/out movement when you push or pull on the assembly.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Top, your common sense is talking to you!! Yes, a "tad" past finger tight and cotter pin. You want almost no pressure on the bearing, but you don't want it sloppy, either. In industry I used to use the jaw end of my grease cup removing tool to torque the nut....you could only apply about 2 ft lbs of torque with it. So, just a SHADE past "finger tight".


----------



## Mr. P-Body (Jan 20, 2011)

SAE says for drum brakes, 15 in. lbs. "drag" (preload). For discs, .005" clearance. Discs run MUCH hotter, and need the "room" for expansion. The "finger-tight" method seems to "work".

FWIW

Jim


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

had a helper install some rotors with an impact. caught on fire a few miles from the shop.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow!!


----------

